# chronology of photographic inventions



## ferny (Jan 17, 2007)

Wasn't sure where to put this so move at will. 

At the end of last year I picked up a book in the junk section of my local photgraphy shop. It's called "The Focal Encylopedia" and this one was printed in 1960. It only cost me £1!!! Bargain! :mrgreen:

Flicking through it today I found this. Could interest some of you. I like 1870. :mrgreen:























http://www.blueyedmuffin.co.uk/arse/?p=26


----------



## terri (Jan 17, 2007)

How cool. :heart: 

We are so indebted to those who were here before us.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 17, 2007)

as much for teaching us how to think about photography as for their inventions.  But alas that's a different story.


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 17, 2007)

A delight!

Thank you for the post.


----------



## ferny (Jan 18, 2007)

This book is from a completely different age. So if you're interested in something let me know and I'll see if it says anything about it.


----------

